#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Monitor Stacks Dj's

## Danny Middelburg

Ik vond van de week een hele goede vergelijking tussen de wereldtop Dj's Tiesto en Armin van Buuren.

Zij stonden allebij op het Ultra Music Festival, op het zelfde podium.

Monitor set Tiesto;

Monitor set Armin van Buuren;



Ben benieuwd wat jullie hiervan vinden....

----------


## renevanh

Hadden er foto's oid tevoorschijn moeten komen? Werken hier dan niet echt  :Wink: 

Ik weet dat Tiesto een paar weken terug aan beide kanten een setje (3 stuks) Synco W8Lm met 2 subs had hangen... Idioot als je het mij vraagt.

----------


## LJmalcolm

De combi 3xdVdosc met een dVsub heb ik ook eens ergens gezien. Eigenlijk best erg dat sommigen zo'n set nodig blijken te hebben :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MusicXtra

> De combi 3xdVdosc met een dVsub heb ik ook eens ergens gezien. Eigenlijk best erg dat sommigen zo'n set nodig blijken te hebben



Kunnen ze altijd nog een stapje verder met Vdosc. :EEK!:

----------


## jadjong

Nu werkende plaatjes?
Monitor set Tiesto;

Monitor set Armin van Buuren;

----------


## som

Ik denk dat bijde sets monitoring ongeveer even hard staan,
bij tiesto zal het wel hetzelfde verhaal zijn als een stapel marshalls;
slechts 1 speaker geeft geluid, de rest is decor.

----------


## DJ_matthias

> Ik denk dat bijde sets monitoring ongeveer even hard staan,
> bij tiesto zal het wel hetzelfde verhaal zijn als een stapel marshalls;
> slechts 1 speaker geeft geluid, de rest is decor.



staan de 2 ampracks er dan ook bij als decor?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
het lijkt me toch dat als er slechts 2 toppen en 2 subs effectief werken ze wel met 1 amprack genoeg hebben?

----------


## Koen van der K

Geen idee hoe dat in die biz gaat met riders enzo en of dat 't verschil maakt ... maar dit zijn professionele show-gasten; show in de vorm van 'n imponerende stapel boxen; professioneel omdat ze hun oren er echt niet aan gaan verkloten om alles van die decoratie daadwerkelijk te gebruiken.

----------


## MusicSupport

Setje floortjes bij Armin is toch niet zo gek? Gewoon 2 dikke 15" wedges. Gaat hard zat. Dit arraytje links en rechts van Tijs gaat echt niks toevoegen. Maar ik heb hem en andere DJ's al vaker op feestjes zo zien staan. Slaat nergens op.

----------


## som

> staan de 2 ampracks er dan ook bij als decor? 
> het lijkt me toch dat als er slechts 2 toppen en 2 subs effectief werken ze wel met 1 amprack genoeg hebben?



Deels mee eens,

Waarschijnlijk gewoon aangesloten omdat het als set gehuurd is,
Ik weet niet precies hoe hard zo'n set gaat maar weet wel dat als ie dat lostrekt, op die afstand van zijn oren klaar is met zijn carriere als d.j.
dus is het decor,
enerzijds dus larie, anderzijds wil het oog ook wat.

----------


## sparky

Heheh, er is toch nooit iets mis met een beetje headroom?  :Big Grin:  Je hoeft iig niet bang te zijn dat het setje kapotgedraaid wordt!

----------


## FiëstaLj

Zijn in ieder geval toffe lampies !

----------


## dabassman

Voor de gene die denken dat het alleen maar voor het zicht is. Dat is niet waar. Alle dv's zijn aangesloten en staan ook op redelijk vermogen aan.

----------


## Danny Middelburg

Ik weet niet of een van jullie wel eens naast DJ Jean of iets vergelijkbaars heb gestaan met licht in een club, maar ik kan je vertellen dat je jezelf helemaal de tering schrikt als ze hun monitors eventjes opendraaien...

----------


## Danny Middelburg

trouwens idd hele leuke lampies,.... maar VL blijft de top!

----------


## DJ_matthias

Zo draaide Bob Sinclar ooit met een setje Alpha-E van Nexo als monitor

----------


## showband

Hoe kun je nu je voet op de monitor zetten als die zo hoog is?  :Wink:

----------


## jens

Ik ken me ooit nog is een feestje in de jaarbeurs herinneren waarbij het zaalgeluid weg viel.Die dj die toen stond te draaien stond maar te springen en druk te doen terwijl de hele zaal begon te fluiten.Zń  monitor setje werkte dus nog wel goed :Big Grin:  

verder vraag ik me af of zń line array wel klinkt als je dr 2 meter naast staat

verder is het wel overdreven...

----------


## cowbeast

Ja DJ's van tegenwoordig zijn enorm doof als je het mij vraagt.
Ik heb ooit eens op een feestje gewerkt waar we 2kW per kant hadden gezet als monitoring. Toen de DJ (hoofdact) overnam gaf hij een draai aan die monitorknop op zijn tafel. Die dingen stond op hun limiet te blazen. En dan kwam die gast naar me toe gelopen dat zijn set niet luid genoeg ging. In zijn rider stond 5 kW (per kant). Leek ons een beetje absurd maar kom, die DJ was niet tevreden. Ik ben dan eens gaan luisteren bij hem. Ik kon daar niet blijven staan. Zo hard was het.
Ze overdrijven soms echt. Kortom die grote sets zijn niet als decor bedoeld, die jongens gooien dat echt open!

----------


## ronny

Laat de bekende heren maar doen, die horen achter een paar jaar toch helemaal niets meer dan. 
Als een artiest zijn oren stuk wil, mij niet gelaten. Duw ik gewoon mijn oordopjes in en geef meneer of mevrouw de artiest de nodige decibels.

Het gekke van heel de situatie is, dat je dit alleen maar (veel) bij dj's tegenkomt of beginnende bands/amateur circuit.

De pro bands zijn echt wel veel gematigder in podiumvolume of spelen met in ears. Uitzonderingen zijn er natuurlijk altijd!

Heb al veel grote acts van dichtbij gezien en stond altijd te kijken van hoe beperkt het podium volume KAN zijn...

----------


## laserguy

> Het gekke van heel de situatie is, dat je dit alleen maar (veel) bij dj's tegenkomt of beginnende bands/amateur circuit.



Nou, Reggi van Milk Inc is toch geen beginner! Ik ben ook gaan lopen van zijn monitor die meer dan 4 meter van mij stond.
Ik heb ook meegemaakt dat met een paar minder bekende DJ's maar die wel in de underground bekend zijn het opvallend zacht stond daarentegen...
Ik denk dat het gewoon persoonlijk is.

----------


## Poelmans

> Ja DJ's van tegenwoordig zijn enorm doof als je het mij vraagt.



Gaan we veralgemenen ja??? Ik ken ook hopen geluidstechniekers die geen grenzen kennen op de volumeknop hoor! Of muzikanten die steeds meer monitor vragen? Maar daarom ga ik niet veralgemenen.

Trouwens: de plaatsing van DJ monitors is historisch verkeerd gekozen: Als er maar 1 muzikant op het podium staat (of DJ), dan kan je beter sidefills plaatsen. Zo elimineer je alweer 1 echo (die tussen FOH stack en floormonitor), en in de praktijk zijn dat de enige fuiven waar ik zonder tinitus achter de discobar uit kom. (Ik probeer de monitor daar zelf altijd heen te leggen)

Helaas ziet het er zo raar uit he, een monitor die achterop de FOH gebonden is  :Wink:  Maar mijn oren vinden het een prachtig alternatief voor in-ear! Vooral bij goed gerichtte arrays: Dan moet je enkel het sublaag wat aanvullen met de monitor, in plaats van een volledig nieuwe kick te moeten creëren, die de vorige maskeert, maar daarbij op het randje van vervorming te moeten draaien.

Oh, en nog eentje: Als ik zie wat voor oude scharminkels ik ooit aan mijn voeten terugvindt (en ik heb het niet over vrouwen  :Wink: ): Bij sommige firma's is de monitor echt wel het laatste waarin geïnvesteerd wordt. En als je slechte monitors hebt, dan ga je automatisch luider willen. Gelukkig is dit lang niet bij elke firma het geval. Maar het aantal firma's dat geluid prioriteit geeft én chirofuiven neerzet is klein  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ronny

opzich volledig met poelmans eens. Bij het plaatsen van monitors loopt het al dikwijls mis.  Ben van de mening, hoe dichter bij de oren, hoe minder hard het moet.

Dat komt er dus op neer dat je ook een monitor op een statief kan zetten of hem op een kist neerleggen. Dichter bij de oortjes, dus minder volume nodig.

Soms leggen ze een monitor neer onder een podiumelement wat dienst doet als cd/platentafel. Allemaal heel leuk, maar al uw geluid blijft dus wel onder dat element hangen, dus compenseren ze dat door nog meer volume te geven...

geld niet alleen voor dj's hoor.  PA doen in kleine zalen is leuk, maar niet als de backline harder gaat als het frontgeluid.  Ge wordt dan wel creatief om die backline stiller te krijgen en de artiesten toch ongeveer content te houden :Big Grin: 

Er gebeuren soms wonderen door alleen maar een gitaarcabinetje schuin omhoog te richten, richting oren van de gitarist bv of het op een kist te zetten.  Weer dichter bij de oren of toch alleszins in de richting van.


In dat opzicht begrijp ik dan wel weer het mini arraytje bij tiësto. Staat lekker dicht en volledig in bereik van zijn werkomgeving. Hij hoeft het dus niet hard te zetten om toch altijd goed te kunnen horen. Of dat in praktijk ook gebeurt is een andere zaak natuurlijk... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Poelmans

ronny, hoe dichter bij de oren, hoe hoger de kans op gehoorbeschadiging. Kijk naar de in-ear koptelefoontjes van walkmans, om maar een voorbeeld te nemen.

Nu weet ik ook wel, dat het inderdaad geen zin heeft om je floormonitor (of gitaarverterker for that matter) tegen je broekspijpen te laten wapperen. Je hoort een doffer geluid, waardoor het toch weer luider moet. Direct naar je oor richten, en misschien dichter bij je oor geeft duidelijker geluid, en de rest van het podium heeft er minder last van.

maar wat ik doe als DJ, en dus als enige artiest op het podium, is net de monitor naar achter schuiven, tot hij qua timing gelijk zit met de FOH speakers. Het doffe geluid van de FOH komt dus gelijk aan bij mijn oor met het geluid van de monitors.

Natuurlijk gaat die monitor harder spelen wanneer je 1m voor de monitor blijft meten, maar wanneer je achter de discobar meet, dan zal je merken dat daar het lawaai minder is. Ik hoef enkel de spill van de FOH wat 'in te vullen' met de monitor. Je voelt wel minder gestamp in je maag van de kick, maar het geluid is duidelijker!

En in de praktijk merk ik dus effectief dat ik zo minder tinitus krijg, dan wanneer de monitor op een stokje in mijn oor blaast. Vermits ik (als DJ) niet altijd een dB-meter naast me leg, heeft luistermoeheid mij vlug te strikken, en we weten allemaal wat dat doet met de volumeknop.... vandaar  :Wink:

----------


## laserguy

> maar wat ik doe als DJ, en dus als enige artiest op het podium, is net de monitor naar achter schuiven, tot hij qua timing gelijk zit met de FOH



Ok voor klank en volume maar je kunt toch niet gaan beatmixen op een signaal dat een natuurlijk delay heeft (de reflectie uit de zaal van de FOH)? Als je daarop gaat voorbeluisteren in je hoofdtelefoon en dan de mix gaat uitvoeren begin je toch al uit de maat?

----------


## showband

> En in de praktijk merk ik dus effectief dat ik *zo minder tinitus krijg*, dan wanneer de monitor op een stokje in mijn oor blaast.



enig idee wat tinnitus is?
Je bent als het goed is niet bezig met minder of meer ervan te krijgen hoop ik. 

Het is altijd lachen bij monitorposts over bands en DJ´s.  :Wink:  Maar de achterliggende gedachte is wel degelijk arbeidsongeschiktmakend serieus.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Poelmans

@laserguy: Die delay valt goed mee: ik sta ongeveer 6 meter van de FOH stacks af, en ik zorg dat mijn monitors ook 6 meter weg staan. Dat is een heel redelijke delay. En vant moment dat je je mix erin gooit, dan gaat de koptelefoon toch aan de kant, en luister ik naar het geluid om me heen...

@showband: ik weet goed genoeg wat tinitus is, en ik weet dat het niet goed is als ik er heb. Toch is die vervelende pieptoon niet altijd te vermijden, om 2 redenen:
* Soms is het geluid van de zaal (reflecties) zo erg, dat ik geen andere keus heb dan mijn monitor oorverdovend hard te zetten. Het is dat of niet optreden... Jammer genoeg
* En dan hebben we luistermoeheid. Daarom heeft een goeie geluidstech een dB meter naast zich liggen, om tijdens het verloop van de avond niet luider en luider te willen. Ik heb geen dB meter, en als ik mezelf niet tegenhoud, dan ga ik ook duwen op de monitor. (Van het zaalgeluid blijf ik af)

Met dat systeempje van monitors achteruit duwen kan ik eigenlijk al niet veel geluidsdruk geven, en de geluidsdruk die ik heb blijft redelijk binnen de perken.

Beetje 'opgelegde zelfdiscipline'? Misschien wel. Iedereen gaat op zijn manier om met 'gehoorschade voorkomen', en dit werkt voor mij  :Wink:  Maar uiteindelijk blijft het bij zelfdiscipline. Ook bij in-ear bijvoorbeeld: ik weet dat showband daar enorm voorstander van is (en terecht). Maar als je in-ear verkeerd gebruikt, dan maakt dat de situatie erger (hetzelfde verhaal als MP3 spelers zeg maar).

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

ik vind het gewoon niet meer normaal. ik heb meerdere malen met bekende house dj's gewerkt. opzich gaat dit prima maar het monitorgeluid wat die gasten willen.. niet normaal. normaal leggen we twee maxen 15 op de buhne. tegenwoordig gaat er al een compleet c6 mee voor dj afluistering en dan nog op standje oorlog!! niet meer normaal.

met nieuwjaar lag er op een klusje waar hardcore werd gedraaid 4 max15 achter de dj en links en recht op case (om flink in de oren te vlammen) en een beetje vies ge Eqed. ging het verdomme nog niet hard zat.. gewoon gekkenwerk..

straks kun je hetzelfde aan FOH langs de DJ zetten onderhand!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Turboke

Je moet die dj de stoppen eens uit de oren laten halen.

----------


## renevanh

> @showband: ik weet goed genoeg wat tinitus is, en ik weet dat het niet goed is als ik er heb. Toch is die vervelende pieptoon niet altijd te vermijden



Wel eens aan oordoppen gedacht?
Je loopt nu je gehoor gewoon te verkloten en over een paar jaar verdwijnt die piep niet meer na een nachtje slapen, maar blijf hij altijd aanwezig. Ik ken mensen die daar last van hebben, en dat is geen lolletje. Niet voor hen en niet voor mij als je ermee moet communiceren (ze horen namelijk veel slechter omdat die piep er altijd is).

----------


## Timo Beckman

Dat dv dosc op de foto staat voledig aangesloten . 
Ik heb een klus in dubai gedraait op het strand waar 6 kasten per kant om en nabij de 1000 man moest draaien . Het moest wel werken maar was ruim voldoende . Alleen de subs waren anders de groote versie van l'acoustic .
Deze oplossing heb ik ook gezien op sensation black die ene keer dat ik zo gek was om daar een klus aan te nemen . (leuke side show die knok partij op de buhne met iemand uit het publiek en rob rath) . Dit is de reden dat ik het verdom om met dj's te werken (op 1 of 2 na dan die wel weten hoe het werkt).

----------


## oversound

Afgelopen weekend ook leuk feestje gedaan in Duitsland. Hardcore en verder.
In mijn zaal funktion one monitor setje wat aardig aan kan.
De ene dj draaide gewoon op leuk volume op hun monitors en de andere waren nog geen eens achter de knoppen of gooide hem volledig het rood in.
Gelukkig had ik de controle dus hebben het netjes heel gehouden. Maar dan komen klagen dat niet hard genoeg gaat en wel doppen van -20db in hun oren hebben, en wanneer ze die even uitdoen is opeens niet te harden zo hard....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## LJmalcolm

> Maar dan komen klagen dat niet hard genoeg gaat en wel doppen van -20db in hun oren hebben, en wanneer ze die even uitdoen is opeens niet te harden zo hard.......



Geen gek idee hoor, monitorstack die over de frontset heen moet komen en dan doppen in om toch niet helemaal doof te raken.. Vereist alleen wel een flinke monitorsetup dan :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BWSL

> Oh, en nog eentje: Als ik zie wat voor oude scharminkels ik ooit aan mijn voeten terugvindt (en ik heb het niet over vrouwen ): Bij sommige firma's is de monitor echt wel het laatste waarin geïnvesteerd wordt. En als je slechte monitors hebt, dan ga je automatisch luider willen. Gelukkig is dit lang niet bij elke firma het geval. Maar het aantal firma's dat geluid prioriteit geeft én chirofuiven neerzet is klein



Ja komt me bekend voor. Moest op een schoolfeest draaien (ben wel amateur) en daarvoor was een professioneel bedrijf ingehuurd, die komen met een zeer mooie FOH set van RCF aanzetten, ook alles zeer professioneel aangesloten en ingeregeld enzo, en komen ze vervolgens met 2 monitors van DAP audio voor mij! Vervolgens werden die dingen ook nog op de grond neergezet, toen hoorde je dus letterlijk niks meer van die monitors.

Over het algemeen hoeven die dingen nooit zo hard van mij, gewoon wat extra hoog omdat je dat niet goed hoort, maar ik geef toch wel de voorkeur om die dingen op tafelhoogte neer te zetten en van goede kwaliteit.

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Ja komt me bekend voor. KNIP
> 
> Over het algemeen hoeven die dingen nooit zo hard van mij, gewoon wat extra hoog omdat je dat niet goed hoort, maar ik geef toch wel de voorkeur om die dingen op tafelhoogte neer te zetten en van goede kwaliteit.



En dat kun jij natuurlijk zelf niet even doen? die dingen links en rechts naast je neerzetten op een tafel, zodat ze op hoogte komen? Of die dingen kantelen zodat ze als een monitor staan gericht?

Dj's en sterralures.... ik zeg niet dat jij het hebt... maar ik merk het steeds vaker.

10 jaar terug deden we het met een goede koptelefoon, nu moet er een Line array hangen/ gestacked staan.  :EEK!:

----------


## Poelmans

> En dat kun jij natuurlijk zelf niet even doen? die dingen links en rechts naast je neerzetten op een tafel, zodat ze op hoogte komen? Of die dingen kantelen zodat ze als een monitor staan gericht?
> 
> Dj's en sterralures.... ik zeg niet dat jij het hebt... maar ik merk het steeds vaker.



Mja, en als je dan als DJ zelf geluid verzet, dan bekijkt de helft van de techniekers u raar, en beginnen ze moeilijk te doen.

Verleden jaar nog eens meegemaakt dat de 2 monitors niet in fase zitten. Ik meld dat, en vraag of ze daar iets aan kunnen doen. Neen, want geen schroevendraaier bij, etc. Ok, dan pak ik zelf mijn leatherman (ik moet kunnen werken e!!!). Mja, de rest van de avond ruzie gehad met die mannen.

Nee, effe serieus, beseffen gijlie niet dat dit een straatje zonder einde is? Ik heb me al effe niet meer gemoeid in dit topic, om de simpele reden dat ik hier toch uitgekafferd wordt (ik maak mezelf doof enzo, terwijl ik constructieve elementen aanreik om dat niet te worden...). Maar zo is het altijd wat: ofwel artiesten vs geluidstechnici, ofwel DJs tegen geluidstechnici, organisatie vs geluidstechnici, organisatie vs artiesten, er is altijd wat om over te melken.

Ik denk dat we allemaal eens wat meer moeten beseffen dat we met een gemeenschappelijk doel daar staan: Het publiek vermaken.

En als een DJ zichzelf niet hoort, dan ligt dat misschien wel aan 1 van de 2 luidsprekers die uit fase zijn, maar dat hij niet onderlegd genoeg is om dat te beseffen (waarom zou ie, hij is geen technieker). Anderzijds geef ik toe dat er genoeg DJs zijn die ook effectief doof zijn, en teveel monitoring willen. Maar alstublieft, scheer ons allemaal niet over dezelfde kam, als je straks met ons samen moet werken!!!!

PS: ik denk dat de wereld gewoon een beetje te egocentrisch aant worden is. Ik heb mij zowel als geluidstech als als DJ zo vriendelijk mogelijk proberen op te stellen, waar ik ook kwam. Je moest eens weten hoe dikwijls dat ik het deksel op mijn neus kreeg. Als ik een DJ zei om rond de 0dB te blijven, dan vroeg die niet waarom, die knikte gewoon ja, om zich voor de rest de voeten daaraan te vegen. Als ik tegen een geluidstech zei dat ik rond 0dB bleef spelen, en dat hij het volume in de hand had, dan vroeg die of ik lui was ofzo? terwijl ik dat net deed om zijn mengtafel niet in de clip te jagen. Ooit is de geluidstech mijn gains zelfs 10dB in het rood komen draaien. Als ik zelf discobars verbouw, dan bekijken ze je scheef. Als je teveel doet voor een artiest zijn wensen tegemoet te komen, dan beginnen ze ervan te profiteren, enzovoorts. Er zijn geluidstechniekers die mij zelfs begonnen duwen omdat ik wat te zat langs hun versterkers liep.... 

Volgende keer als je een DJ, artiest, of geluidstech tegenkomt: Ga samen even buiten de tent zitten, steek samen een jointje op, en spreek mekaars wensen door  :Wink:  Misschien betert het als we terug naar het hippietijdperk gaan ;D Maar zonder begrip voor mekaar gaan we er in ieder geval nooit komen.

----------


## Lala

> Afgelopen weekend ook leuk feestje gedaan in Duitsland. Hardcore en verder.
> In mijn zaal funktion one monitor setje wat aardig aan kan.
> De ene dj draaide gewoon op leuk volume op hun monitors en de andere waren nog geen eens achter de knoppen of gooide hem volledig het rood in.
> Gelukkig had ik de controle dus hebben het netjes heel gehouden. Maar dan komen klagen dat niet hard genoeg gaat en wel doppen van -20db in hun oren hebben, en wanneer ze die even uitdoen is opeens niet te harden zo hard.......



Turbinnehalle in Oberhausen toevallig?

----------


## oversound

> Turbinnehalle in Oberhausen toevallig?



 
Jups dat klopt,

heb opbouw en show gedaan. Stond voornamelijk in de industrial/darkcore zaal en zo nu en dan even omruilen met andere zalen :Big Grin:

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

hier gaan er altijd 2x zx5 van EV op een cp-3000 als dj monitor mee, en nooit klachten gehad (ook niet van de bekende jongens), we zetten ze wel op een case op oorhoogte.

----------


## Bobbo

> De combi 3xdVdosc met een dVsub heb ik ook eens ergens gezien. Eigenlijk best erg dat sommigen zo'n set nodig blijken te hebben



Nee joh dat heb je mis.
Het zijn 4x dvDoscen per kant. Jaaahhhaa want als Thijs gaat springen dan mag ie niet in een gat komen.

;-)

----------


## Danny Middelburg

@ Poelmans

ik denk dat niemand alle Dj's over een kant kan scheren, er zij altijd uitzonderingen...aan de manier van praten (typen) van jou merk ik dat jij idd geen Dj ben van ik kom aan mik een paar cd'tjes in die CDJ's en ben weer weg... het is vaak wel het geval dat zo'n flapdrol aankomt, niet weet wat 0 dB is en zijn monitors op standje oorlog zet...

en idd iedereen die iets om en rondom het podium iets te zoeken heeft is uiteindelijk bezig voor het publiek...(soms zitten er ook wel eens gasten tussen die het alleen voor het geld doen, maar dat zijn stumpers)

----------


## LJmalcolm

> Nee joh dat heb je mis.
> Het zijn 4x dvDoscen per kant. Jaaahhhaa want als Thijs gaat springen dan mag ie niet in een gat komen.
> 
> ;-)




Hehe :Big Grin:  Thijs is trouwens niet de enige met doscen als monitor  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jan-Joost Rotte

Hey Emiel,

Was inderdaad weer een leuk weekendje.. Alleen ehm.. Zijn de monitors bij mij om 20.00 aangegaan op standje limit, en pas om 7.00 weer uit standje limit gekomen. En dan ook nog met subs erbij..

Njah, dat was met kerst niet anders, met het subtiele verschil dat ik toen Res 4's als monitor had staan. Klein verschil in rendement  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ben blij dat de PA een beetje rustig heeft kunnen draaien. Volgende keer alleen die 2 extra F221's maar weer mee. Vijf per kant ging net wat minder lekker dan 6  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Op naar de volgende maar weer..

----------


## bertolli

Nou als je soms ook ziet wat je idd aan monitoring moet neerzetten om over de front stack heen te komen :EEK!: 

2 750 toppen met bijpassende bassen eronder.... 

mijn 1e post trouwens hier (H) :P

----------


## Lala

> Jups dat klopt,
> 
> heb opbouw en show gedaan. Stond voornamelijk in de industrial/darkcore zaal en zo nu en dan even omruilen met andere zalen



Tja, die locatie blijft belachelijk... Zo hard, front en monitor!

@bertolli, en dat in de platte  :Wink:

----------


## bertolli

> Tja, die locatie blijft belachelijk... Zo hard, front en monitor!
> 
> @bertolli, en dat in de platte



ja idd, gelukkig draaiden de dj`s dat niet helemaal open hahah:P

----------


## lars-v

sorry voor dubbele post

----------


## lars-v

Gisteren op neerpelt open air weer iets gezien.
Dr. Lektroluv (redelijk bekende dj in België) kreeg een d&b c4 sub en daar bovenop een monitor op zijn kant gezet (en dat geheel stond op een flightcase) als monitor voorgeschoteld. Het stond dus ongeveer 1,5m van zijn oren af. Het eerste wat hij doet als hij achter de draaitafels staat is teken voor meer monitor volume :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Dat kreeg hij dus ook. 

Hierna moest Felix Da Housecat draaien. Het eerste wat hij doet is ook weer om meer monitorvolume vragen. Blijkt dat de c4 sub en de monitor niet voldoende hard gaan( en dat op anderhalve meter van zijn oren :Confused: ) dus moesten ze nog een monitor bijplaatsen.

Het lijkt mij dat ze toch met lichte doofheid te kampen hebben, en ze zullen op oudere leeftijd toch geweten hebben dat ze hun oren hebben verkl***

----------


## shure-fan

hoooooog tijd dat die dj's  van tegenwoordig op in ear gaan werken

----------


## salsa

Ik wordt super moe van DJ's....

Vandaag ook weer een 'gevalletje' van 'ik ben niet doof, ze gaan gewoon niet hard!'

4x ZX-5 bi-amped, op oorlog sterkte!!

Moe...

Dave

----------


## laserguy

2x dB DVX15 naast de oren van de DJ en laat hem maar blazen... die is een weekje doof.

----------


## Turboke

En waar blijven de foto's?

----------


## Mach Facilities

Heb indertijd al altijd 2 LA 518 kasten per kant meegehad voor Lownoise en Theo, ik moest regelmatig ergens voor in de buurt zijn, mix deed ik ook vanaf het podium, en heb REGELMATIG last gehad van hun monitorsysteem, en nog soms de vraag of het harder kon......NEE DUS.
bekend probleem, al sinds jaren, gelukkig ben ik er nu vanaf.........
NIET NORMAAL, inderdaad, hoe hard sommige DJ's hun monitoring willen.
Chris

----------


## Noobie

> 2x dB DVX15 naast de oren van de DJ en laat hem maar blazen... die is een weekje doof.



Ondanks dat ik DVA/DVX super vind klinken, gaan die DVX15's niet in de buurt komen van Doscen... 

Overigens maakt het niet uit welk type merk.. volgens mij halen de meeste speakers zeker 120dB 1 mtr, dus na 5 min permanente gehoorbeschadiging....

Stelletje idioten  :Confused:

----------


## SPS

> Ondanks dat ik DVA/DVX super vind klinken, gaan die DVX15's niet in de buurt komen van Doscen... 
> 
> Overigens maakt het niet uit welk type merk.. volgens mij halen de meeste speakers zeker 120dB 1 mtr, dus na 5 min permanente gehoorbeschadiging....
> 
> Stelletje idioten



Klopt helemaal. Maar omdat ze dus een totaal verwoest gehoor hebben (wat ze altijd zullen ontkennen natuurlijk :Big Grin: ), moet het steeds harder. Een geluidsniveau van 110 dB zal bij hun een luidheid ervarig van -zeg- 80dB opleveren. 25-30dB loss zeker in mid-high is heel gebruikelijk. Praat maar eens met een ervaren audioloog.............. :Cool: 

Paul.

----------


## Koert

Dit was een paar jaar geleden op Defcon. Een Synco Low en MH per kant en een 2 RR subjes in de rug. Dat ging wel aan!  :Smile: 
Eigenlijk moesten ze het met 2x 15" floortjes doen, maar dit hadden we nog over...

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

ligt daar nou een pleepot? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

> ligt daar nou een pleepot?



Gat aan de onderkant doet vermoeden dat het een urinior is.
Wel makkelijk om die op het podium bij de hand te hebben. :Big Grin:

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Gat aan de onderkant doet vermoeden dat het een urinior is.
> Wel makkelijk om die op het podium bij de hand te hebben.



Hoeft niet, je hebt ook nogsteeds PK toilette:P die hebben aan de onderkant de uitloop.

Maar gezien de onhandige vorm van het ding denk ik ook dat het urinoir is.

oke verder ontopic nu:P?

----------


## Gast1401081

> oke verder ontopic nu:P?



over schijtmuziek? :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## MusicXtra

> over schijtmuziek?



Er zijn toch massa's mensen die het wel goed vinden en dus is er wat in te verdienen voor ons.. 
Of bedoel je de Diarree straits? :Big Grin:

----------


## showband

die pot is voor "the brown note"?  :Big Grin: 

Nog eens gelachen een jaar of 6 geleden op een feestavond.
Wij laten DJ's altijd gratis inprikken.
Komt er vijf minuten voor aanvang avond een DJ naar ons toe "waar staat de DJ set?"
Ik "eh, je mag inprikken als je wil er ligt een DI box links naast het toneel"
** DJ gaat enorm uit zijn dak geluiden ***
Even later haalt de prima donna een setup de zaal in. Kennelijk had hij gewoon een set in zijn bus. Het eerste publiek staat al binnen. 
De man is aan het opbouwen en de organisatie gaat steeds vaker bij hem vragen waarom er geen muziek is... De man loopt rood aan.
Wij gaan als band daarom beginnen met de eerste set. Dan is er muziek.
Na afloop van de set gebaart de DJ naar de band dat wij even de zangmonitors naast hem neer moeten zetten.
Wij halen de schouders op en lopen weg.
**** man gaat enorm uit zijn dak *****
Toen heb ik hem even instructief uitgelegd dat als hij mij ter plekke 500euro betaalde dat ik persoonlijk voor monitors naast zijn oor zou zorgen. En als hij dat geld niet nu uit zijn eigen zak zou trekken dat hij wat mij betreft inderdaad beter kon ophoepelen. Maar huilen moest ie maar ergens anders gaan doen.

Het leuke van de zaak is dat de organisatie uiteindelijk nog boos op ons was en niet op de DJ. Terwijl wij van te voren niet eens wisten dat er een DJ zou zijn...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dicotm

bij deze, een geslaagde dj avond.
Adamson Metrix 3x top 1x bas per kant.
http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/1268/img1008h.jpg

p.s.
het setje stond aan......

----------


## salsa

> bij deze, een geslaagde dj avond.
> Adamson Metrix 3x top 1x bas per kant.
> http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/1268/img1008h.jpg
> 
> p.s.
> het setje stond aan......



Ja maar jongens, DJ zijn ook geen muziekanten want muziekanten zijn erg zuinig op hun oortjes!! :Big Grin: 

Dave

----------


## salsa

Hmmmmmmm, ik heb een vraag gekregen of ik een set L'acoustics kan gaan leveren voor een DJ, als monitor set, rara voor wie?
December op Aruba!

Tja, ik vindt het echt belachelijk, maar het levert wel weer geld op..

Dave

----------


## LJmalcolm

> Hmmmmmmm, ik heb een vraag gekregen of ik een set L'acoustics kan gaan leveren voor een DJ, als monitor set, rara voor wie?
> December op Aruba!
> 
> Tja, ik vindt het echt belachelijk, maar het levert wel weer geld op..
> 
> Dave



Ik gok iets in de richting van Tiesto (of ander dj geval die bepaalde "eisen" heeft)

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

> Ik gok iets in de richting van Tiesto (of ander dj geval die bepaalde "eisen" heeft)



En dan eisen vervangen door gehoorschade..?

----------


## LJmalcolm

> En dan eisen vervangen door gehoorschade..?



In veel gevallen wel ja.. Maar Ik ken een enkeling die er op let en Ik ben er tegengekomen die meer volume op de monitors wilden dan dat de frontset kon leveren :EEK!:

----------


## mvdmeulen

en jawel ik kwam er weer een tegen die een leuke set geluid tegen de oortjes had staan

ik zou niet weten wat er staat maar hard zal het gaan



groeten

mark

----------


## LJ_jacob

Ik wil als DJ wel graag ook even de andere kant belichten...
De voorbeelden hier zijn natuurlijk volkomen overdreven, hele line arrays als monitor is complete onzin. Aan de andere kant wil ik mezelf wel goed kunnen horen. Helemaal met een hoop omgevingsgeluid (FOH? mensen? galm?) moet je daar gewoon een tikkie overheen! Je bent ten slotte behoorlijk precies aan het luisteren of 2 platen wel exact gelijk lopen...

Ik heb regelmatig een sound projects X-actje mee, geweldig ding, maar soms, als het erg rumoerig is, niet toereikend.... ietsje meer mag wel. Vinden jullie dat al te veel?
En zo ja, wat vinden jullie dan een "fatsoenlijke" monitorset er van uitgaand dat hij niet helemaal op standje kernbom open gaat?

Verder zijn er genoeg DJ's die normaal communiceren en gewoon een handje komen geven. Alleen, just as in real life zijn er een aantal die dronken/arrogant/doordrenkt met grootheidswaan de boel verpesten... En geloof me, zo ook geluidstechnici!!!!(en lichtnichten, truckers,  kistensjouwers, artiesten, klanten, ploegleiders, cateringmedewerkers... do i need to continue?)

Ik snap dat dit topic over belachelijke monitorsets gaat, en geloof me na het zien van de foto's ben ik het helemaal eens, maar scheer asjeblieft niet elke DJ over 1 kam. Als ik iemand van jullie ooit op klus tegen kom wil ik graag nog een handje kunnen schudden met een lach en niet meteen afkeurende blikken krijgen als dat nergens voor nodig is...

Ik sta open voor de mensen die het hier niet mee eens zijn!!
En ben ook benieuwd naar jullie "fatsoenlijke" monitorstacks.

----------


## MusicXtra

Twee weken terug een dance feest met maar liefst 15 verschillende DJ's.
Had als monitors op de main-stage twee 12/2" coax floortjes neergelegd en twee dubbel 15" subjes.
Zelf het volume ingeregeld op een stevig maar zeker niet snoeihard volume en er was niet één DJ die het harder wilde.
In een andere zaal slechts 2 12/2" floortjes en de derde zaal twee actieve 10/1" kastjes van 'slechts' 100 Watt op statieven aan weerskanten van de DJ en ook daar geen enkel probleem dat het niet hard genoeg zou zijn.

----------


## daviddewaard

Dj's zijn meestal doof en daar komt het probleem met de veel te grote monitor set's vandaan.

2 leuke voorbeeldjes had een keer op klus dubbel EAW 850 stacks als PA staan komt de organisatie naar me toe: oja de hadden we nog niet verteld maar we hebben voor een bepaalde dj een eigen monitorsetje gehuurd.
wel te verstaan 2x een Funktion-one res4 top en 2x en f218 sub per kant.
resultaat: monitorset ging veeel harder als PA meette op gegeven moment 118db A!!!! met Leq van 1minuut op de DJ booth  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
zij er wat van tegen de DJ en hij vond het wel mevallen kwa volume  :EEK!: 
heb laatste uur van het feest de PA uitgezet en afgekoppeld en niemand had het door.

Nog een leuke: na een concert waar ik F.O.H voor deed draaide er een DJ de Booth was aan de zijkant van de zaal geplaatst ongeveer 3 meter vanaf het podium waar per kant 6 toppen Vertec line array hingen.
komt de DJ vragen aan mijn collega: heb je ook monitors voor me??
terwijl hij op fucking 3 meter afstand van hem 15kw had staan blazen...

Daarom mijn gezegde het woord DJ is een afkorting voor Dove Jongen

----------


## T_Sound

Original by daviddewaard: heb laatste uur van het feest de PA uitgezet en afgekoppeld en niemand had het door.

Haal me van de grond van het lachen :Big Grin:  :EEK!:  Maar je hebt gelijk, ik ben zelf ook dj, maar ik heb 2 oudere jbl eon's naast me liggen en dat voldoet prima, ook met omgevings geluid.

En @ L J Jacob, de 2 platen mix je met je HP aan elkaar, en op je monitoren luister je of het geheel via de luidsprekers wel goed klinkt. Het beatmatchen en mixen doe je meestal met je HP.

Original by daviddewaard: Daarom mijn gezegde het woord DJ is een afkorting voor Dove Jongen.

Wat moet je dan als je een vrouw als DJ hebt? :Big Grin:  sorry ik begrijp je bedoeling.

----------


## daviddewaard

> Original by daviddewaard: heb laatste uur van het feest de PA uitgezet en afgekoppeld en niemand had het door.
> 
> Haal me van de grond van het lachen Maar je hebt gelijk, ik ben zelf ook dj, maar ik heb 2 oudere jbl eon's naast me liggen en dat voldoet prima, ook met omgevings geluid.
> 
> En @ L J Jacob, de 2 platen mix je met je HP aan elkaar, en op je monitoren luister je of het geheel via de luidsprekers wel goed klinkt. Het beatmatchen en mixen doe je meestal met je HP.
> 
> Original by daviddewaard: Daarom mijn gezegde het woord DJ is een afkorting voor Dove Jongen.
> 
> Wat moet je dan als je een vrouw als DJ hebt? sorry ik begrijp je bedoeling.



Bij een vrouwlijke DJ word het Dove Juffrouw

----------


## frederic

Dit is de nieuwe manier van de chinese doodstraf.
Vroeger zetten ze de ter doodveroordeelden onder een klok, 1 tik op de klok, en het ventje onder de klok was pleite van het geluid.

Nu gebruiken ze line arrays en een paar subs.  :Big Grin:

----------


## T_Sound

> Bij een vrouwlijke DJ word het Dove Juffrouw



Je hebt weer helemaal gelijk :Big Grin:  

@ frederic: heeft de monitor tech ff niks te doen, gaat ie de toongenerator (3,5 k ofzo, waar de mens het gevoeligst voor is) van zijn uber deluxe digi tafel ff opzoeken, met toevallig de output naar de auxen van de dj stack.

OOOOOOPS Foutje :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------


## daviddewaard

> Je hebt weer helemaal gelijk 
> 
> @ frederic: heeft de monitor tech ff niks te doen, gaat ie de toongenerator (3,5 k ofzo, waar de mens het gevoeligst voor is) van zijn uber deluxe digi tafel ff opzoeken, met toevallig de output naar de auxen van de dj stack.
> 
> OOOOOOPS Foutje



ik ga bij van die minimal house dj's waar ik zo van hou NOT!, als ik me verveel met flangers en pitch shifters op me digitale tafel mee lopen klooien  :Big Grin: 
doen die dj''s ook met hun gore djm800

----------


## cobi

> ik ga bij van die minimal house dj's waar ik zo van hou NOT!, als ik me verveel met flangers en pitch shifters op me digitale tafel mee lopen klooien 
> doen die dj''s ook met hun gore djm800



Als je toch gaat prutsen moet je eens een de-esser op de DJ inserten. Dan klinkt die DJM800 met MP3 toch opeens een stuk beter.

----------


## daviddewaard

> Als je toch gaat prutsen moet je eens een de-esser op de DJ inserten. Dan klinkt die DJM800 met MP3 toch opeens een stuk beter.



zal ik eens proberen, heb er meestal standaard een multiband compressor ophangen voor als die idioten hun hoog of laag ineens vol open gooien, zodat niet ineens je hoogdrivers om je oren vliegen

----------


## djspeakertje

> zal ik eens proberen, heb er meestal standaard een multiband compressor ophangen voor als die idioten hun hoog of laag ineens vol open gooien, zodat niet ineens je hoogdrivers om je oren vliegen



 
Brickwall limiter :Big Grin:  (klinkt miss. wat minder :Wink: , maar werkt perfect! :Big Grin: )


Daan

----------


## cobi

> zal ik eens proberen, heb er meestal standaard een multiband compressor ophangen voor als die idioten hun hoog of laag ineens vol open gooien, zodat niet ineens je hoogdrivers om je oren vliegen



Die de-esser gebruikte ik puur om de klank wat te verbeteren. Om de boel qua volume enigssinds onder controle te houden zal je toch een compressor/limmiter moeten aanspreken.

----------


## zjeten

Kwa compressor gebruiken wij op de grote set drawmer  SP2120
Houd alles perfect in evenwicht en je hoort bijna geen compressie.

Ik draai nu sind een paar maanden met variphone musical ears en het gaat perfect.
Ik demp alle geluid 15 dB en zet dan het volume van mij monitors dan dat het geluid er iets boven komt.
Laatste fuif was de frontset 90 a 95 dB in de zaal.
Dynacord xa2.
Dit is 85 a 90 dB achter de boot ,met dopjes perfect te doen.
1 van de 2 andere dj's die draaiden hadden elfs in ears mee.
Moest het te luid gaan,deed hij zijn in ears aan.
Dus,dj's in alle soorten en maten.
Maar ik kom ook zot van al die dove dj's.
Wat doe je er aan?
Groeten,
Jeffrey

----------


## remco_k

> Helemaal met een hoop omgevingsgeluid (FOH? mensen? galm?) moet je daar gewoon een tikkie overheen! Je bent ten slotte behoorlijk precies aan het luisteren of 2 platen wel exact gelijk lopen...



Hoewel ik de sets die hier naast Tiesto getoond worden ook behoorlijk aan de grote maat vind, ben ik het helemaal met LJ_jacob eens. En ergens begrijp ik toch nog wel waarom zulke grote sets worden gebruikt. (uitleg volgende alinea).
En dat terwijl ik zelf niet eens een DJ ben maar een gelegenheids LJ (en geluidstechnicus, de gebruiker kiest) en omdat ik vaak op het podium in de buurt van de DJ sta heb ik ook "last" van die tering herrie uit die monitor sets. Meestal houd ik als extra taak even in de gaten of er geen versterkers / speakers naar de klote worden geholpen. Want veel DJ's duwen steeds maar door.

Echter, zo'n DJ moet het echt wel even goed kunnen horen. De monitor set "moet" evenredig groter worden als de FOH ook groter wordt. Waarom? Lees de post van LJ_Jacob, daar staat het antwoord. Meer omgevingsherrie die terugkomt met vertraging en galm. Je monitorset moet zulke geluiden kunnen overstemmen.

Daarnaast draaien veel DJ's (tenminste, veel die ik zie) met oordoppen in waardoor de algehele belasting voor de oren een dB of tig zakt.
Ik moet wel bekennen dat veel, zo niet alle (waaronder DJ Jean en Ralvero) hun monitor set gewoon default op kernbom volume zetten.

Afijn, ik pak dan gewoon mijn semi-profi oordoppen met "militairy" bescherming en dan is het wel weer te doen.

Aan de andere kant: als mijn broekspijpen aan het einde van de nacht zijn afgerafeld door het gebeuk, ga ik toch met een bigsmile naar huis. Niets is lekkerder dan een flink beukende bass die je broek doet schudden. Daarom draag ik altijd een riem en bretels. Anders verlies ik m'n broek.

----------


## marcel

> Daarnaast draaien veel DJ's (tenminste, veel die ik zie) met oordoppen in waardoor de algehele belasting voor de oren een dB of tig zakt.



Reden te meer om je af te vragen of dit soort giga sets nodig zijn als monitor systeem. Leuk dat ze oordoppen dragen die 15 of 25 db dempen, maar dan is het natuurlijk niet de bedoeling dat je dit 'verlies' aan geluidsdruk compenseert met een dergelijke set, want dan heeft het dragen van die doppen ook 0,0 zin.

----------


## Big Bang

> Reden te meer om je af te vragen of dit soort giga sets nodig zijn als monitor systeem. Leuk dat ze oordoppen dragen die 15 of 25 db dempen, maar dan is het natuurlijk niet de bedoeling dat je dit 'verlies' aan geluidsdruk compenseert met een dergelijke set, want dan heeft het dragen van die doppen ook 0,0 zin.



Uhhm, lees de posts hierboven eventjes nog een keer. Er wordt uitgelegd dat de monitor stack ook in verhouding dient te zijn met het zaalsysteem, oftewel het moet boven het zaalgeluid uit komen. De oordoppen dempen beide, hetgeen het gehoor weer een tikkeltje beschermd.

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> Uhhm, lees de posts hierboven eventjes nog een keer. Er wordt uitgelegd dat de monitor stack ook in verhouding dient te zijn met het zaalsysteem, oftewel het moet boven het zaalgeluid uit komen. De oordoppen dempen beide, hetgeen het gehoor weer een tikkeltje beschermd.



Uhhm, en waarom niet draaien met in ear monitoring?

----------


## Turboke

Wie zijn wij om te zeggen welke monitor een artiest moet gebruiken?
Als de artiest vraagt naar 2 x floor of een berg line array met subs dan leveren wij deze toch gewoon, indien ze er voor betalen natuurlijk.
En als deze daar zijn oortjes mee naar de knoppen speeld dan is dit toch ook zijn eigen verantwoordelijkheid.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wie zijn wij om te zeggen welke monitor een artiest moet gebruiken?
> Als de artiest vraagt naar 2 x floor of een berg line array met subs dan leveren wij deze toch gewoon, indien ze er voor betalen natuurlijk.
> En als deze daar zijn oortjes mee naar de knoppen speeld dan is dit toch ook zijn eigen verantwoordelijkheid.



Vind ik ook, de enige die er schade door op kan lopen is degene die het wil hebben.

----------


## LJ_jacob

> En @ L J Jacob, de 2 platen mix je met je HP aan elkaar, en op je monitoren luister je of het geheel via de luidsprekers wel goed klinkt. Het beatmatchen en mixen doe je meestal met je HP.



Mis! waarm zie je vaak DJ's met 1 kant van de koptelefoon op hun oren? omdat ze hun PFL van de in te mixen plaat (of cue zoals het in DJ taal heet) door de doppen luisteren, en dat gelijktrekken met wat ze over de monitor horen. Ik spreek hier wel voor de meeste DJ's, en natuurlijk niet voor allemaal maar dit is wel de meest "common way". Ik zou in ieder geval over een monitortje niet kunnen horen wat de PA doet....

@ remko_K, 
Ik draai zelf ook (als het nodig is) met oordoppen en dat bevalt me prima, krijg met zo'n mega volume niet eens 2 platen gelijk...


Ik zie ook wat spannende posts die bij mij een andere vraag op doen borrelen.... wat doen jullie aan de pestherrie die uit een (overstuurde) pioneer mixer komt? ik lees al dat Cobi met een de-esser de nodige hoog-ellende er uit weet te trekken maar zijn er mensen met andere goede ervaringen? miscchien een idee voor een nieuw topic?

Groetjes
Jacob

----------


## daviddewaard

> Ik zie ook wat spannende posts die bij mij een andere vraag op doen borrelen.... wat doen jullie aan de pestherrie die uit een (overstuurde) pioneer mixer komt? ik lees al dat Cobi met een de-esser de nodige hoog-ellende er uit weet te trekken maar zijn er mensen met andere goede ervaringen? miscchien een idee voor een nieuw topic?
> 
> Groetjes
> Jacob



om te beginnen altijd de output attenuator achter op de DJM800 op -12db zetten en daarna de hel zooi door een multiband compressor halen 

ander idee is misschien op de rode lampjes van de inputs van de DJM800 en relais aansluiten die als de DJ in het rood gaat de hele DJ Booth onder schrikdraadspanning of 380V zet.

of als ie in het rood gaat de relais gewoon de audio mute?

----------


## djspeakertje

> ander idee is misschien op de rode lampjes van de inputs van de DJM800 en relais aansluiten die als de DJ in het rood gaat de hele DJ Booth onder 380V zet.
> 
> of als ie in het rood gaat de relais gewoon de audio mute?



 

Doe mij maar die eerste oplossing, dat scheelt ook weer een rookmachine :Big Grin: ... 


(alleen stinkt dat zo, gefrituurde DJ's....)



Daan

----------


## Zheny

dateq limiter, ga je te harder dan vooraf ingesteld, vliegt de gehele set op -40 DB.(voor 5-10 seconden)  :Big Grin:

----------


## stainz

ja tis af en toe wat met die monitor sets, gister op een feestje geweest (als bezoeker) daar draaide de hele avond een aantal DJ's en waren tussendoor een aantal kleine live-acts (CD + microfoons) en de zangeressen en rappers die voor de DJ Booth op het podium stonden hadden grootse moeite om de boel niet te laten rondzingen door de monitor speakers.

----------


## LJ_jacob

> om te beginnen altijd de output attenuator achter op de DJM800 op -12db zetten en daarna de hel zooi door een multiband compressor halen 
> 
> ander idee is misschien op de rode lampjes van de inputs van de DJM800 en relais aansluiten die als de DJ in het rood gaat de hele DJ Booth onder schrikdraadspanning of 380V zet.
> 
> of als ie in het rood gaat de relais gewoon de audio mute?



Hoi David,
Ik ben niet opzoek naar een hoe-verpest-ik-de-avond functie. 
Zheny, hoe moet ik bij de opdrachtgever goedpraten dat het geluid soms wegvalt? dat is toch voor niemand handig??
Ik ben er niet om politie-agentje te spelen. Dat is niet mijn taak, en ik heb er ook helemaal geen zin in. 
-12Db, gaat dan niet de DJ juist z'n gains + master helemaal klokje rond draaien?=de hele boel zwaar oversturen? of maak ik nu een denkfout...
en dan zit jij met je -12Db signaaltje wat nog opnieuw door een pre-amp moet....?

----------


## sparky

> Hoi David,
> Ik ben niet opzoek naar een hoe-verpest-ik-de-avond functie. 
> Zheny, hoe moet ik bij de opdrachtgever goedpraten dat het geluid soms wegvalt? dat is toch voor niemand handig??
> Ik ben er niet om politie-agentje te spelen. Dat is niet mijn taak, en ik heb er ook helemaal geen zin in. 
> -12Db, gaat dan niet de DJ juist z'n gains + master helemaal klokje rond draaien?=de hele boel zwaar oversturen? of maak ik nu een denkfout...
> en dan zit jij met je -12Db signaaltje wat nog opnieuw door een pre-amp moet....?



Ja, je maakt een denkfout. Het probleem met veel dj's is nu juist dat ze geen reet om die lampjes geven, maar alleen maar dat hun hele set meer impact heeft dan die van hun voorganger. Dus begint men de set al met een plaat er harder ingooien dan de laatste plaat van de vorige dj. En de plaat daarna moet natuurlijk nog weer harder. Sommige DJ's beheersen de kunst van het gas terugnemen, de meeste helaas niet. In combinatie met een opgeblazen ego en/of een kapot gehoor, lijdt dat al snel tot een tafel die geheel in het rood staat.

Oftewel; hoe groot je set ook is;In het rood gedraaid wordt er dus toch wel, hoeveel gas je zelf ook terugneemt. 

De attenuator terugdraaien heeft nu juist als voordeel dat die mixertjes niet meer (of minder) oversturen in de master, de kanalen daar kunnen we helaas nog niets aan doen (SPL limiters in de kanalen gebouwd lijkt me nog steeds geen slecht idee :P) En wees maar niet bang dat je hierna een te klein signaal krijgt hoor, dat signaal ligt dan nog steeds boven de 0dB. En al zou het nog door een pre-amp moeten, so what? Ik laat dat gebeuren altijd op mic-kanalen binnenkomen.

EDIT: Sterker nog, ik heb er ook nog DI's tussen zitten zodat ik er nog 20dB af kan tikken, dit is echt nodig, ik doe dit soort dingen namelijk meestal digitaal.


Misschien niet zo extreem als sommige van de sets, die ik hier voorbij heb horen komen. Maar dit is wat ik van de zomer neer heb moeten zetten voordat de heren van het label tevreden waren; een half C4 setje, zoals je op het filmpje ziet staat dat spul zo'n 1,5m van meneers oren af. En ja hoor, tot tegen de limiters aan.

YouTube - Steve Lawler @ Dance Valley 2009 , playing Reset Robot - Do? the slot

Niet een filmpje dat ik gemaakt heb hoor, de mensen met wie ik ga stappen zijn meestal nog wat waziger  :Big Grin:

----------


## djspeakertje

> Misschien niet zo extreem als sommige van de sets, die ik hier voorbij heb horen komen. Maar dit is wat ik van de zomer neer heb moeten zetten voordat de heren van het label tevreden waren; een half C4 setje, zoals je op het filmpje ziet staat dat spul zo'n 1,5m van meneers oren af. En ja hoor, tot tegen de limiters aan.
> 
> YouTube - Steve Lawler @ Dance Valley 2009 , playing Reset Robot - Do? the slot
> 
> Niet een filmpje dat ik gemaakt heb hoor, de mensen met wie ik ga stappen zijn meestal nog wat waziger



 
Cool idee, die 1x1x1M watertanks met lampjes erin :Big Grin: .

En met een half c4 setje kan je ook nog aardig wat kapotmaken :EEK!: .


Daan

----------


## sparky

> Cool idee, die 1x1x1M watertanks met lampjes erin.
> 
> En met een half c4 setje kan je ook nog aardig wat kapotmaken.
> 
> 
> Daan



Dat zijn LED-parren en die zitten er achter, kost flink wat DMX kanaaltjes heb ik me laten vertellen door de dienstdoende knipperaar.

En ja, natuurlijk is een halve c4 set als monitorsysteem best vernietigend.... heb er zelf ook tussen moeten staan om changeovers voor te bereiden, ook met oordoppen in is het nog afschuwlijk. Ik heb het niet gemeten daar, maar hard is het zeker, loeihard.

----------


## MusicXtra

Volgens mij gaat de FOH set er ook stevig tegenaan....
Zo hard dat de lampen er zelfs van knipperen. :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sparky

Yup, 20 C4 toppen, 20 C4 subs en 14 'L Acoustics SB28's, die de limiters aantikken in een circustent 46m in diameter.  Da's op zich een boel lawaai, maar het was maar net genoeg om de labelmannen tevreden te houden... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Overigens lagen er ook nog 4 maxen achter de DJ's. Het grootste gedeelte van de dag stonden de sidefills zo'n 6m uit elkaar en zo had ik nog wat extra druk in het midden van de booth.

----------


## LJ_jacob

> Ja, je maakt een denkfout. Het probleem met veel dj's is nu juist dat ze geen reet om die lampjes geven, maar alleen maar dat hun hele set meer impact heeft dan die van hun voorganger. Dus begint men de set al met een plaat er harder ingooien dan de laatste plaat van de vorige dj. En de plaat daarna moet natuurlijk nog weer harder. Sommige DJ's beheersen de kunst van het gas terugnemen, de meeste helaas niet. In combinatie met een opgeblazen ego en/of een kapot gehoor, lijdt dat al snel tot een tafel die geheel in het rood staat.
> 
> Oftewel; hoe groot je set ook is;In het rood gedraaid wordt er dus toch wel, hoeveel gas je zelf ook terugneemt.



Ik snap het, jammer dat ze het niet van de kwaliteit maar van de kwantiteit(in dit geval volume) moeten hebben... Dan kunnen we slechts blijven hopen dat ze er ooit nog eens achter komen dat ze zelf maar beter hun best moeten doen  :Wink:

----------


## sparky

Een mens mag hopen ja... We mogen al lang blij zijn dat de meeste DJ's inmiddels van dat rottige vinyl af zijn.

----------


## dexter

Toch vond ik de vinyl beter klinken dan de strakke prat gestampte cd muziek.
En toen kon er een draaitafel ngo wel eens feedbacken met als gevolg volume omlaag :Smile:

----------


## LJ_jacob

> Een mens mag hopen ja... We mogen al lang blij zijn dat de meeste DJ's inmiddels van dat rottige vinyl af zijn.



 
oei oei oei, dat moet ik tegenspreken! dat klonk tenminste nog enigszins normaal, geen 128kbs schelle overstuurd opgenomen amateur minimal kijk-mij-eens-bootleg remix mashup re-remix aftreksels wat tegenwoordig op de markt is, klinkt echt nergens meer naar! en dan nog even lekker door zo'n DJM800-ellende bak hoppa! stond laatst met zo'n laptop pikkie op een klus die zo weinig bas had, kwam uit z'n mini-jack-naar-2x-tulp niets onder de 100 Hz uit..... heel jammer

----------


## gertgeluid

> stond laatst met zo'n laptop pikkie op een klus die zo weinig bas had, kwam uit z'n mini-jack-naar-2x-tulp niets onder de 100 Hz uit..... heel jammer



Ik vind de jack outputs van laptops niet heilig. Ze ruisen vaak, en als je pech hebt, hoor je de harde schijf interfereren, of zelfs de bewegingen van de muis. In een PA setup is het zonder galvanische scheiding onbruikbaar omdat je dan vaak aardlussen krijgt. Bovendien is de uitgang ongebalanceerd dus vrijwel niet te gebruiken voor lange afstanden.

Echter, de serieuzere laptops zijn klankmatig prima bruikbaar. Als je direct na de uitgang DI's gebruikt, zit je qua aardlussen veilig en blijft er genoeg signaal over. Hard uitsturen op de laptop is ook een remedie, omdat de volumeregeling in het digitale domein plaats vindt dus alle interferentie die er in het apparaat huist, gaat relatief gezien meer deel uitmaken van het uitgangssignaal naarmate je zachter uit stuurt.

Laptops die qua frequentierespons compleet afwijken van lineair kom ik weinig meer tegen. Het komt vaker omdat de mentaliteit van de gebruiker niet in het straatje ligt van de technicus die het allemaal moet laten klinken. Slecht gecomprimeerde MP3's is ons deel. En bedankt. Vergeet ook niet het geluidsontwerp onder presentaties, filmpjes of wat dan ook: doorgaans gemaakt in een thuissituatie waar geen professionele afluistering is, maar vooral geen kennis en ervaring op het gebied van geluidsontwerp, mixage en mastering.

Tijdens festivals kom ik genoeg mensen tegen die graag het systeem even willen beoordelen middels muziek via een iPod of laptop en dan gewoon met een minijack de insert returns van de tafel pakken. Dit gaat prima. Of bijvoorbeeld intro's van een concert, of instarts voor een theatervoorstelling: allemaal klankmatig dik in orde, zolang de technische kwaliteit van het medium (ongecomprimeerd bronbestand) maar hoog is, en de inhoudelijke kwaliteit van het fragment is gemaakt door iemand die gevoel heeft voor geluidsontwerp en ook benul heeft van de situatie waarin het wordt uitgespeeld. Niet voor niets maken ze bij films een TV mix en een theatermix. Beide communiceren hetzelfde gevoel, maar in een TV mix moet je rekening houden met een totaal andere omgeving waarin het uitgespeeld wordt.

Het is vaak voorgekomen dat ik een instart via een laptop heb geweigerd omdat de kwaliteit ondermaats leek. Meestal heb ik een USB interface bij me met een drivers CD die ik dan aanbied als alternatief voor de minijack, of het fragment op CD laat branden zodat ik het zelf kan instarten. In de meeste gevallen loste dat niks op en zat het probleem al in het geluidsontwerp zelf.

Welja.

Een mogelijke oorzaak voor weinig/geen bas uit een minijack constructie is dat de connector niet ver genoeg in de laptop is gestoken. Iets met fase. Soms is dat de schuld van de laptopfabrikant (verzonken chassisdeel), de anatomie van de jackplug, of een combinatie. Zo vreet mijn iPod geen Neutrik minijack (signaal valt continu weg), maar Dap vindt hij heerlijk...

Tja.

----------


## LJ_jacob

100% eens, alleen was de betreffende "muzikant/dj" al zo ver naar een andere wereld vertrokken door de cocktail van poeders pillen drank en weetikhet wat nog meer dat ik met zo'n verhaal niet meer aan hoefde te komen. Door de houding en het gedrag van de beste man vermoedde ik ook dat hij niet echt een computer expert was... Speculeren is gevaarlijk, maar ik kon er dit keer echt nix mee. Jammer dat de boze vinger dan in dit soort gevallen wel vaak richting de techniek wordt gestoken. .....

----------


## sparky

> Toch vond ik de vinyl beter klinken dan de strakke prat gestampte cd muziek.
> En toen kon er een draaitafel ngo wel eens feedbacken met als gevolg volume omlaag



Gelukkig hebben we daar tegenwoordig hele mooie freefloats voor. (Vroeger waren er ook zat andere oplossingen.)

En smaken mogen verschillen hoor, ik vind het laag op platen heel mat klinken. Ik hoor het direct als er met dat spul gedraaid wordt.
Mp3's wil ik het niet eens over hebben.

----------


## Waveform

> Gelukkig hebben we daar tegenwoordig hele mooie freefloats voor. (Vroeger waren er ook zat andere oplossingen.)
> 
> En smaken mogen verschillen hoor, ik vind het laag op platen heel mat klinken. Ik hoor het direct als er met dat spul gedraaid wordt.
> Mp3's wil ik het niet eens over hebben.



Maar freefloats zijn echt niet leuk in gebruik. Ik sleep dan toch nog liever een stel marmeren tegels mee.

Freefloats zie je ook vaak voor de show opduiken op plekken waar het totaal niet nodig is. Waggelende draaitafels zijn "in" zeker?  :Big Grin: 

Edit: Wie draait er tegenwoordig nog met iets anders dan mp3's?

----------


## remco_k

> Toch vond ik de vinyl beter klinken dan de strakke prat gestampte cd muziek.



Maar nou vergelijk je een clean opgenomen LP met een heavy processed opgenomen CD. Appels en Peren. Hetzelfde kan je andersom ook overkomen.
Vergelijk eens een clean opgenomen LP met een clean opgenomen CD...
Dat is eerlijker. Liefst van dezelfde opname bron, maarja, dat wordt een tikkie lastig.
Echter, de producers van deze tijd vinden processing zooooo vet dat je bijna geen CD met populaire inhoud kunt vinden die clean (lees: nagenoeg zonder processing) is opgenomen. Verschrikkelijk. En het irritante is: het dient geen doel (voor mij tenminste). Het zou verboden moeten worden. Processing kunnen we thuis wel doen op onze el-cheapo receiver met allerlei dinky toys erin.
Maargoed, doorgaans vind je zo'n processing-loze CD van een jaar of 10 oud wel in je kast. Toen was processing op CD nog niet echt heel dik.

----------


## kowlier

> Maar freefloats zijn echt niet leuk in gebruik. Ik sleep dan toch nog liever een stel marmeren tegels mee.
> 
> Freefloats zie je ook vaak voor de show opduiken op plekken waar het totaal niet nodig is. Waggelende draaitafels zijn "in" zeker? 
> 
> Edit: Wie draait er tegenwoordig nog met iets anders dan mp3's?



 
Je moet een beetje handig zijn met de freefloats.
Wij leggen er 3 naast elkaar met daarover een aluminiumplaat die geplooid is. Daar kan je ineens alles opzetten en zo staat alles netjes op de juiste hoogte en geen wiebelen meer.
We hebben daar van nog geen enkele Dj klachten over gehad en we hebben elk weekend toch toppers, nationaal en internationaal.
Eerst zijn ze soms wel wantrouwig maar is steeds in orde.

Vroeger hadden we ook arduin mee voor een volledig terras en dan regelmatig nog problemen met de platendraaiers.

----------


## Turboke

Dacht dat het hier over monitors ging :Smile: .
Wij hebben pas nog 2 LE700 bijgekocht en daar nog geen klachten over gehad dat ze niet voldoen.

----------


## Waveform

Ik heb al tig keren Nexo PS15'n aangesloten. Als het op een kistje ligt en goed geplaatst is er meestal niets aan de hand. Op de grond is weeral een ander paar mouwen, maar voor sommige dj's is het nooit hard genoeg.

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

Met nieuwjaars avond nog zn stoekfeestje gedaan. af en toe heb je wel eens dat het sub niet te horen/voelen is.
-remedie één is de oordoppen uit de oren van de DJ's trekken zodat ze het geluid wel horen.
- remedie twee is bij je spektrixsetje extra subjes neerzetten en vervolgens onder je twee max15 twee C7 subjes leggen. Om vervolgens deze recht onder de snuiter van de DJ leggen...

Ik heb niemand horen klagen en het stoekte..  alleen jammer dat ze het taperack achter de subjes hadden staan :Mad:

----------


## dexter

Wat ik wel eens doe voor een DJ of als drum fill een 15 inch baskast op ongeveer 1.5 meter van de dj cq drummer zetten met daarboven op een 12 inch topje op zijn kop dus met de hoorn naar beneden.

De reden dat ie op 1.5 meter van de persoon af staat is laag moet zich vormen ligt ie pal odner zijn snuit kun je behoorlijk gaan pompen voor ie em merkt, leg je hem zo'n anderhalve emter van hem af vormt het laag zich en kan spul helft zachter.

De reden dat de top op zijn kop ligt is dan loeit de hoorn niet zo in de oren van de dj en wordt deze niet zo snel doof, vind DJ of drummer prettig en je speelt zijn oren niet direct dicht waardoor ie meer volume wil of meer hoog of laag er in draait.

Probeer het eens...

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

dat werkt prima, ik zal het ook dan iets nuanceren. de djstackjes stonden een meter van hem af. een Max op de kop gaat een beetje lastig met als doel wat je aangaf :Stick Out Tongue:  Maar ik ging in ieder geval niet in die Stack staan...

het punt is dat de beste mannen vaak met de oordoppen in draaien en het spul vervolgens op standje oorlog moet. op mijn beurt denk ik dan: oordopjes uit en monitor zacht. dan is iedereen toch tevreden?

----------


## Fridge

> het punt is dat de beste mannen vaak met de oordoppen in draaien en het spul vervolgens op standje oorlog moet. op mijn beurt denk ik dan: oordopjes uit en monitor zacht. dan is iedereen toch tevreden?



flash, het is situatieafhankelijk of doppen uit en monitor zacht een optie is. Wanneer je uitgaat van een DJ die echt goed wil horen wat ie doet, en een zaal die vreselijk hard galmt zodat de monitoring daadwerkelijk op stand oorlog moet om een degelijk strak geluid neer te zetten, dan kan het wat lastiger liggen.

als het niet nodig is werk ik overigens net zo lief zonder monitor. Bij niet te heftige herrie op de djbooth en een mengtafel met cue split, red ik me wel op een koptelefoon.

----------


## TimoB

Onlangs de nieuwe Funktion-One Resolution 3 full-range kast als DJ-monitor gebruikt op een Technofeestje. Als ik zeg dat de DJ's tevreden waren is dat een understatement  :Embarrassment: 

Fotootjes, altijd leuk:
Foto
Foto 2

----------


## Rolandino

Wij gebruiken al jaren de ALTO PS5HA kasten zonder problemen.

Wil er nu vanaf vanwege het gewicht dus op zoek naar lichtgewicht kasten met ongeveer dezelfde klank.

----------


## daviddewaard

> Onlangs de nieuwe Funktion-One Resolution 3 full-range kast als DJ-monitor gebruikt op een Technofeestje. Als ik zeg dat de DJ's tevreden waren is dat een understatement 
> 
> Fotootjes, altijd leuk:
> Foto
> Foto 2



DJ's vinden function one fijn omdat ze doof zijn en fuction one hard gaat en veel te scherp hoog heeft wat je mist als je een flinke gehoorbeschadiging hebt

----------


## MusicXtra

> DJ's vinden function one fijn omdat ze doof zijn en fuction one hard gaat en veel te scherp hoog heeft wat je mist als je een flinke gehoorbeschadiging hebt



't Wordt tijd dat je je eens gaat verdiepen in wat er aan de hand is wanneer iemand een gehoorbeschadiging op heeft gelopen. Dan is voor een bepaald frequentie gebied de onderste gehoordrempel opgelopen, dat houdt dus in dat boven die drempel gewoon alles in de juiste verhoudingen te horen is.
En, als je een keer de moeite neemt om naar een goed afgesteld F1 systeem te luisteren dan weet je dat het toch wel systemen zijn die erg strak klinken.

----------


## showband

> DJ's vinden function one fijn omdat ze doof zijn en fuction one hard gaat en veel te scherp hoog heeft wat je mist als je een flinke gehoorbeschadiging hebt



tussen je links verwijs je je naar JBL als geluidssystemenlink. 
Vertec en eons endorsen rijm ik even niet met F1 afkraken?  :Confused:

----------


## daviddewaard

> tussen je links verwijs je je naar JBL als geluidssystemenlink. 
> Vertec en eons endorsen rijm ik even niet met F1 afkraken?



tusen F1 en vertec zit echt wel een flink verschil.
en de ene rijd liever in een BMW en de ander in een Bentley

F1 kan best prima klinken, maar kwa fase afstaling klopt er echt geen hout van dit systeem. 4 jaar geleden  een buitenfestivalletje voor 4000 man mee gedaan was niet echt een prettige ervaring overal op het veld was het geluid kompleet anders. jaar ernaa vertec 4888 kastjes ingehangen en dat was echt een verademing!!! 
naar mijn meening blijven vertec en l accoustics de beste systemen

----------


## SPS

Eigenlijk snap ik het niet helemaal.
Ben dan ook geen DJ moet ik zeggen.
Maar....wat moet je nu toch met grote monitoring als DJ?
Je draait toch gewoon plaatjes? -Zonder denigrerend te zijn hoor, is echt wel een VAK-!
Dus, het gaat toch alleen om een beetje klankkleur per nummer te wijzigen, of gaat het om meer...? Afluisteren/scherp zetten gaat toch met de headphone of niet?

Ikke niet snappe. Maar leer graag bij!

Paul.

----------


## Fridge

Paul,

Je kunt een verschil maken tussen een DJ die nummers na elkaar instart zonder ze exact gelijk te willen laten lopen (beatmatchen), of een DJ die dat wel wil. In dat laatste geval wil je je overgang zo precies mogelijk in de gaten houden: loopt het nummer wat erin komt mooi gelijk met het nummer wat de zaal nu al hoort? Gaan de nummer klankmatig goed samen, of moet je een frequentieband wegdraaien? Etc. 

Nu, om bovenstaande netjes uit te kunnen voeren wil je dus op 2 oren iets verschillends kunnen horen: op het ene oor het nummer wat je erin gaat mixen (bijvoorbeeld via je koptelefoon), op je andere oor hetgene wat de zaal hoort. Als je zonder monitor rechtstreeks het zaalgeluid probeert te beluisteren, zul je echter al snel scheef uitkomen: door echo's, reflecties en grotere afstand speaker--> oor zal het zaalgeluid ietsjes later bij je oor komen dan het door het mengpaneel is uitgestuurd. Gevolg: je mix loopt scheef, want je probeert 2 bronnen gelijk te laten lopen waarvan er 1 wat vertraagd is.

Om nu echt mooi te kunnen mixen (ook klankmatig), zul je moeten zorgen voor een krachtige monitor (die dus het zaalgeluid, met al zn reflecties etc.) *overstemt*, en een krachtige koptelefoon die ook sterk genoeg is om het zaalgeluid te overstemmen (mits vlakbij je oor gehouden). Aangezien de volumes dan erg hoog worden, kom je in zulke gevallen soms uit op een grote monitorstack en een DJ met oordoppen in.

Overigens is een alternatief voor bovenstaande: gebruik maken van 2 kantjes koptelefoon, op de ene kant komt het PFL signaal, op de andere kant de zaal. Als je koptelefoon nu netjes afsluit kun je met een lager koptelefoonvolume toch fatsoenlijk mixen. Nadeel: niet elk mengpaneel heeft een fatsoenlijke split cue functionaliteit, en niet elke DJ vindt dit prettig werken.

Hopelijk is een en ander wat verduidelijkt, zo nee vraag gerust.

----------


## Whitefarmer

> ....Overigens is een alternatief voor bovenstaande: gebruik maken van 2 kantjes koptelefoon, op de ene kant komt het PFL signaal, op de andere kant de zaal. Als je koptelefoon nu netjes afsluit kun je met een lager koptelefoonvolume toch fatsoenlijk mixen. Nadeel: niet elk mengpaneel heeft een fatsoenlijke split cue functionaliteit, en niet elke DJ vindt dit prettig werken....



 Ik mag hopen dat de DJM van Pio dit heeft :EEK!: !

En elke andere DJ-mongool MOET ook een djm omdat DJ-huppeldepup dat ook heeft en ik kan niet op een dap cd-speler mixen en een jb system mixer deugt niet ik MOET Pio's hebben, want daar zitten lekker veel rode lampjes op die allemaal moeten branden (nee niet af en toe aangaan). :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 


einde frustatie mode!

----------


## Fridge

> Ik mag hopen dat de DJM van Pio dit heeft!
> 
> En elke andere DJ-mongool MOET ook een djm omdat DJ-huppeldepup dat ook heeft en ik kan niet op een dap cd-speler mixen en een jb system mixer deugt niet ik MOET Pio's hebben, want daar zitten lekker veel rode lampjes op die allemaal moeten branden (nee niet af en toe aangaan).
> 
> 
> einde frustatie mode!



*grinnik*
doe mij bij voorkeur maar dateq of a&h xone. maargoed, ik denk wel eens dat ik daar de enige in ben...

----------


## Turboke

> Ik mag hopen dat de DJM van Pio dit heeft!
> 
> En elke andere DJ-mongool MOET ook een djm omdat DJ-huppeldepup dat ook heeft en ik kan niet op een dap cd-speler mixen en een jb system mixer deugt niet ik MOET Pio's hebben, want daar zitten lekker veel rode lampjes op die allemaal moeten branden (nee niet af en toe aangaan).
> 
> 
> einde frustatie mode!



Zolang men voor een pioneer wil betalen is dit geen probleem, maar daar zit het hem juist.

----------


## TimoB

Dag David,

De afgelopen jaren hebben we feedback, bijvoorbeeld als deze consequent geanalyseerd. Het viel/valt ons namelijk op dat de meningen erg uiteen lopen. De een vindt het fantastisch, de ander krijgt er niet mee voor elkaar wat hij/zij wil. Zo heb jij bijvoorbeeld ervaren dat het geluid varieerde, terwijl anderen juist ervaren hebben dat het heel constant kan klinken. We willen weten hoe dit kan en er dan ook oplossingen voor vinden / aandragen. 

In jouw geval: het geluid verschilde inderdaad op het veld. Maar niet zonder reden ...

Zoals je weet was het festival in een miniparkje midden in utrecht. Daarom was het systeem zo geconfigureerd en gericht dat het overlast beperkte. Op de foto is bijvoorbeeld te zien dat de  Res5'en iets naar beneden gedoken zijn. Dit is bewust gedaan om te zorgen dat je festival niet tot veel overlast voor de vele buren zou zorgen.

Voor foto, zie:

Klik

Met maar 1 rij Res5en met downfills, heb je dan echter wel dat inderdaad het geluid erg kan variëren na waar de 'geluidsballon' het publiek raakt. 

Met het fasegedrag van de kast is niks mis! Het gaat om hoe je je cluster/geluidsballon samenstelt en hoe (hoog) je kan vliegen. Een en ander wordt bv heel duidelijk uitgelegd door McCarthy in zijn boek "optimizing soundsystems", onder het 'kopje' minimum variance.

Ik meen me in elk geval te herinneren dat er geen geluidsklachten waren, dat was toch vrij belangrijk, mede omdat het festival voor het eerst werd georganiseerd.

Voor een gelijkmatig geluid over het hele veld moet je het inderdaad anders doen. Hoger vliegen, met de bovenste rij rechtdoor 'spugend'. Dan raakt de ballon het publiek op zo'n wijze dat het 'veld' veel groter en gelijkmatiger is. Zoals op deze stage, waar een aardig aantal mensen voor stond:

Klik

----------


## daviddewaard

> Dag David,
> 
> De afgelopen jaren hebben we feedback, bijvoorbeeld als deze consequent geanalyseerd. Het viel/valt ons namelijk op dat de meningen erg uiteen lopen. De een vindt het fantastisch, de ander krijgt er niet mee voor elkaar wat hij/zij wil. Zo heb jij bijvoorbeeld ervaren dat het geluid varieerde, terwijl anderen juist ervaren hebben dat het heel constant kan klinken. We willen weten hoe dit kan en er dan ook oplossingen voor vinden / aandragen. 
> 
> In jouw geval: het geluid verschilde inderdaad op het veld. Maar niet zonder reden ...
> 
> Zoals je weet was het festival in een miniparkje midden in utrecht. Daarom was het systeem zo geconfigureerd en gericht dat het overlast beperkte. Op de foto is bijvoorbeeld te zien dat de  Res5'en iets naar beneden gedoken zijn. Dit is bewust gedaan om te zorgen dat je festival niet tot veel overlast voor de vele buren zou zorgen.
> 
> Voor foto, zie:
> ...



Hey timo, jij werkt blijkbaar voor PB Audio?
het gaat idd over het festival waar jij foto van hebt...
het 1e jaar in 2006 in  lepelenburg waar de foto van is was het probleem met fase verschuivingen en kamfilter gedrag niet zo erg als in 2007  in park transwijk waar we 6 res5 kasten per kant hadden.
het geluid was een grote gatenkaas. door kamfilter effect over het hele spectrum waren er echt op veel plekken verschillen van 12 db of meer.
vond de klant verder prima op F.OH   als je een meter naar links of recht liep was het geluidsbeeld kompleet anders. wat ik echt niet acceptabel vind
had toen nog geen beschikking over SMAART maar had hier graag een meting van willen doen met rose ruis zoudat duidelijk was hoe erg het kamfilter effect was.
waarschijnlijk heeft dit aan een verkeerde kluster configuratie gelegen dat de kastjes teveel tegen elkaar instraalde


en het 1e jaar hadden we we wel degelijk overlast meer als 400 klachten zijn er bij de gemeente binnen gekomen :-)
vandaar dat we daarna naar park transwijk zijn verhuist en nu naar strijkviertel dit jaar.

groet, David

----------


## shure-fan

waar blijven alle foto's nu eigenlijk van die monitor stacks

----------


## TimoB

Ik werk inderdaad bij P&B Audio. Ten tijde van deze job was ik niet  werkzaam bij P&B, ik kan deze klus derhalve niet uit eigen ervaring toelichten.Ik heb geïnformeerd bij mensen die daar wél over kunnen meepraten en het bleek dat de juiste randvoorwaarden het tweede jaar niet aanwezig waren.

Afijn, de door jouw omschreven problemen klinken mij erg vreemd in de  oren, deze kritiek hebben we nog nooit gehad. Het systeem is meerdere  keren geanalyseerd en van fasegedragproblemen is nooit sprake geweest

----------


## BvE

> Onlangs de nieuwe Funktion-One Resolution 3 full-range kast als DJ-monitor gebruikt op een Technofeestje. Als ik zeg dat de DJ's tevreden waren is dat een understatement 
> 
> Fotootjes, altijd leuk:
> Foto
> Foto 2



Haha, ik kom deze post nu pas tegen. Dit was een erg leuk feestje waar ik zelf als publiek bij ben geweest. Onbeschoft als ik ben, ben ik gewoon de DJ stage opgeklommen om daar de hele tweede helft van de avond te gaan dansen. Deze DJs hadden de monitors nooit hard staan, draaiden erg beschaafd. Geluid was wel lekker overigens.

----------


## TimoB

> Haha, ik kom deze post nu pas tegen. Dit was een erg leuk feestje waar ik zelf als publiek bij ben geweest. Onbeschoft als ik ben, ben ik gewoon de DJ stage opgeklommen om daar de hele tweede helft van de avond te gaan dansen. Deze DJs hadden de monitors nooit hard staan, draaiden erg beschaafd. Geluid was wel lekker overigens.



Dan hebben we waarschijnlijk naast elkaar gestaan  :Smile: . Was een erg mooi feest, het dak ging er van voor tot achter af... Ga je vaker naar feestjes van deze organisator?

----------


## BenW

Situatie op onderstaande foto nog maar weinig gezien:




Houdt de dj niet zo van luide muziek?
Bestaat de zaalset uit 1 Mackie?
Is de volumeknop van de Mackie stuk?
En die op de mixer?

Wie zal het zeggen?

----------


## BvE

> Situatie op onderstaande foto nog maar weinig gezien:
> 
> 
> Houdt de dj niet zo van luide muziek?
> Bestaat de zaalset uit 1 Mackie?
> Is de volumeknop van de Mackie stuk?
> En die op de mixer?
> 
> Wie zal het zeggen?



Wie zal het zeggen? Niemand verwacht ik, tenzij we de DJ hier op het forum hebben. Er kunnen een aantal zaken aan de hand zijn:

-De DJ hoort al genoeg via een andere monitor die niet in beeld is
-De DJ houdt niet van een zeer direct geluid, maar hoort het liever wat indirecter en schuift daarom de monitor iets van hem af
-De systeem tech heeft een manier gevonden om het gat in het geluidsbeeld midden in de zaal op te vullen met een front fill: de Mackie hier dus.

Hoezo zou de volumeknop kapot zijn? 
Waarom zou de mackie de zaalset moeten voorstellen, alleen maar omdat op dit plaatje de main set niet te zien is???


@ TimoB: Ik zag wel iemand staan op het feestje achter de rechter stack, met een 19inch mengtafeltje in een verrijdbaar rack. Een Wizzardje ofzo? Was jij dat? Ik ga niet zo vaak meer naar feestjes, dit was een uitzondering.

----------


## DJ_matthias

> Situatie op onderstaande foto nog maar weinig gezien:
> 
> 
> Houdt de dj niet zo van luide muziek?
> Bestaat de zaalset uit 1 Mackie?
> Is de volumeknop van de Mackie stuk?
> En die op de mixer?
> 
> Wie zal het zeggen?



was dit toevallig een drum "n bass of dubstep feestje?

Ik merk een gelijke trend bij dj's die deze stijlen draaien dat het voor hen in de zaal nooit hard genoeg kan... ze plaatsen op hun rider steeds 2 monitors en draaien  deze dan gewoon altijd recht de zaal in tijdens hun set... eerder een frontfill dan monitor voor hen

----------


## FiëstaLj

Dat is nou precies de reden dat je op je eigen mixer ook altijd de monitors moet kunnen regelen. Dan zijn dit soort grapjes ineens niet meer leuk voor de dj's.

----------


## BvE

> Dat is nou precies de reden dat je op je eigen mixer ook altijd de monitors moet kunnen regelen. Dan zijn dit soort grapjes ineens niet meer leuk voor de dj's.



Ik route de monitors ook altijd via mijn eigen mixer, ben echter nog nooit in dit soort situaties beland. Ik heb er ook een hekel aan als de dj (met zn overal-6-db-op-mijn-pioneer-eq-bijdraaien-omdat-dat-altijd-beter-klinkt) zelf probeert te bepalen hoe (hard) het geluid in een zaal moet klinken. Dat is niet zijn werk, hij moet gewoon fijn plaatjes aan elkaar gaan draaien.

----------


## vasco

> Situatie op onderstaande foto nog maar weinig gezien:
> ...
> Wie zal het zeggen?



Alleen maar aannames welke zonder de bewuste DJ niet zijn te beantwoorden.De vier punten die jij opsomt zijn waarschijnlijk geen van alle de reden.

----------


## BenW

Ik was er al achter dat geen van mijn redenen steek hielden, ik vond het gewoon opvallend dat een dj zijn monitor wégdraait...

----------


## MusicXtra

Dit is een oplossing die ik als DJ monitor heb ontworpen....
15"/1,4" coaxiaal, 1000 Watt, retehard en superstrak.
Alle de grille moet er nog op gezet worden,
Op de onderste foto zie je DJ Roog aan het werk, hij had in geen jaren zulk lekker geluid in de booth gehad. :Cool:

----------


## 4AC

On-ge-loof-lijk!

Nou heb je ons al veel moois en bijzonders laten zien, maar dit keer overtref je jezelf. Dit is een intrigerend stukje monitor, haha. En als het werkelijk goed klinkt, dan lijkt het me uitermate geschikt voor deze toepassingen.

Multi-functioneel wil ik het niet noemen, maar who gives a f*ck, dit is gewoon eens wat anders, wat leuks, iets nieuws!

Persoonlijk zou ik geen overdreven grille met foam gaan plaatsen. Het is nu net zo'n leuk stukje, euh, _design_. Hoogstens een onopvallende grille over de woofer zelf?

Over design gesproken, daar is hier echt bij nagedacht; erg leuk dat je die bouten RVS hebt gelaten, net als de bassholes. Combineert mooi met de standaard...

Mvg,

Teun

Ps. Dit is dezelfde zaal die we al eens eerder op een foto voorbij hebben zien komen?

Pps. Het openen van een nieuw topic voor dit project was zeker niet overbodig geweest, wat mij betreft.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dankjewel voor de complimenten, dit is nog slechts een tipje van de sluier van wat er allemaal nog meer aan zit te komen.
Multifunctioneel is deze overigens wel, komende woensdag gebruik ik hem als FOH voor een band op een bedrijfsevent.
We zijn het afgelopen jaar bezig geweest met de ontwikkeling van een complete lijn design dance systemen waarvan dit dus één van de monitoren is.
Alles wat er binnen nu en twee weken aan komt is extreem qua specs en totaal anders qua design als wat iedereen tot op heden gewend is.
Dit prototype hebben we zaterdag nog in elkaar staan schroeven, de grille is van heel stoer RVS gaas maar de conus bleek de grille net te raken dus daar moet ik nog wat aan veranderen. De andere DJ monitor is nog een tikje aparter, die bevat 4 8" en een 2"/1"coaxiaal driver en gaat zelfs nog een dB of 3 harder dan het exemplaar op de foto's.
Op 20 oktober tijdens ADE is alles te zien en te beluisteren in Panama Amsterdam waar dus ook gelijk een aantal top DJ's over de set zullen draaien.

----------


## 4AC

Oké, wellicht toch multi-functioneel. Maar als floor-monitor of FOH in een grotere stack, dan zijn er wel wat knelpunten.

Je zou evt. de grille over de gehele voorkant kunnen doen, met ronde uitsparingen voor de bassholes.  :Wink: 

Welke set zet je neer tijdens het ADE?

Ik kijk uit naar verdere ontwikkeling van dit nieuwe, Nederlandse, innoverende bedrijf in de PA-wereld!

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

Hij is ontworpen als monitor en niet om gestacked als FOH gebruikt te worden. Woensdag gebruik ik er één per kant als FOH in combinatie met twee X218 subs voor een 200 mans feestje met een band. De beugel wordt nog aangepast waarna hij ook als floormonitor is te gebruiken.
In de Panama zetten we een set neer die bestaat uit 3 dubbel 18" subs en 3 dubbel 10"2"1" per kant, twee DJ monitoren (4*8, 2"/1") en nog een paar 'standaard' floortjes. Op dit moment wordt die set gebouwd, als het klaar is zal ik hier de nodige foto's posten. Die set blijft overigens in de Panama staan.
Voor eigen gebruik en demo's wordt er nog een zelfde set gebouwd alleen zitten daar per kant 4 dubbel 18" subs per kant omdat we bij grotere gigs (3000+ mensen) de 10"/2"/1" line-array voor het mid/hoog gaan gebruiken met 12 kastjes per kant en eventueel nog de dubbel 8" line-array eronder als downfill. :Big Grin: 
Dit is het resultaat van ruim een jaar lang (met een verplichte pauze van 6 weken :Mad: ) denken, CAD tekenen, rekenen, proto's bouwen, meten, testen, wijzigen, zweten, enzovoort. :Wink:

----------


## Superfly

MusicXtra,

Dit ziet er echt Top uit!
Het doet me een beetje denken aan de jaren 60, 70 retro style.
Maar het RVS maakt het juist weer zo strak 2010.
Ik ben zeer benieuwd wat je verder nog hebt ontworpen.
Ik wacht met spanning op de andere foto's.

Dit is echt klasse.

Marcel

----------


## NesCio01

Wow MX,

ziet er echt rete vet uit, supers.
Ben megabenieuwd naar hoe het luistert.

Kan ik er evt. ook 2 in een Truss meevliegen
als monitor boven een koor?

ps. kiep posten, vooral jouw foto's!

grtz

----------


## MusicXtra

Er komt inderdaad een systeem waarmee je ze in truss kunt hangen.
Alleen zal de spreiding wat krap zijn om hem als monitor voor meerdere personen tegelijk te gebruiken, die is 70° conisch.

----------


## djspeakertje

Nou gaat het wel héél erg kriebelen hiero, wat mij betreft mag hier een nieuw topicje voor hoor! (wel zo overzichtelijk :Wink: )

Wordt de dubbel 10" ook zo abstract? Want vaak is het nog steeds zo dat mensen naar een concert gaan voor de artiesten, en helaas niet voor de PA systemen... Ookal zou ik graag komen, ook als je er alleen maar pauzemuziek over zou spelen!:P

Ik heb trouwens zo'n gevoel dat je binnenkort een dealtje gaat sluiten met Hollywood, die nieuwe monitor is net een ionenkanon (of zoiets), die ziet er (met een beetje digitale bewerking) uit als het nieuwste star-wars wapen :Smile: . 


Veel succes met bouwen! Daan

Oja, dat van die verplichte pauze is helemaal niet raar, een familielid van mij is wat je noemt een "work-a-holic", die mocht gewoon niet meer werken, een paar maand lang.

----------


## MusicXtra

Gisteren op een bedrijfsfeestje een bandje over de DJ monitor laten spelen met een dubbel 18" sub per kant eronder, meer dan genoeg power om 200 man publiek mee plat te spelen. Ook wel erg veel reacties en ooh's en aah's op het setje gehad. :Big Grin:  Inmiddels zit de grille er ook voor, die zat in eerste instantie iets te dicht op de conus.

Foto van de band tijdens de soundcheck.

----------


## hardstyle

Ziet er cker strak uit, misschien kan je met J&H een dealtje maken dat hun deze gaan produceren/verkopen :Wink:  Zou ze graag een x willen beluisteren :EEK!:

----------


## MusicSupport

Ziet er goed uit Sander! Vertel wel even voor de enthousiastelingen die een dergelijk kast willen nabouwen (voor PA doeleinden) erbij dat het coaxiaal ontwerp betreft met 70 graden spreiding en dat dit prima is voor een zaaltje van max 10M diep met een dansvloertje voor de band. Met andere woorden; hij zal ongetwijfeld strak en hard gaan en goed klinken maar na 10M is het gewoon op; gedaan met de energie in het hoog en midhoog omdat er geen hoorn in zit. (Heb je aan fase correctie gedacht voor de hoogdriver?)

(Tipje: Bouw een M20 flens in je subs en zet daar een K&Mtje tussen om je topje op te zetten! Ziet er nog gelikter uit! (Voor zover dit nog niet aanwezig is.)

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat dit geen long-throw kast is behoeft volgens mij geen nadere toelichting, hij is ontworpen als DJ monitor en niet om een zaal van 50 m diep mee te vullen. Het is ook niet echt een kastje voor DHZers om na te bouwen :Wink: . Deze opstelling zul je van mij maar zelden tegenkomen, vandaar dat er geen statiefflens in de subs zit. Deze monitor wordt bi-amp aangestuurd en is 'ge-time-aligned' en bij iedere opstelling zet ik altijd mijn toppen in fase met de subs.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Dat dit geen long-throw kast is behoeft volgens mij geen nadere toelichting, hij is ontworpen als DJ monitor en niet om een zaal van 50 m diep mee te vullen. Het is ook niet echt een kastje voor DHZers om na te bouwen. Deze opstelling zul je van mij maar zelden tegenkomen, vandaar dat er geen statiefflens in de subs zit. Deze monitor wordt bi-amp aangestuurd en is 'ge-time-aligned' en bij iedere opstelling zet ik altijd mijn toppen in fase met de subs.



Kijk; met Bi-Amp aansturing wordt deze top alleen maar beter! Netjes.

----------

